# Tap Ph and HMA PH



## steve2tanks (18 Sep 2012)

Hi long time since i posted but i was wondering if anyone could help,

My tank ph is 7.6
Tap water is 7.2
But when i filter it through my HMA filter i get a ph of 6??

I only checked the PH as i've lost a few shrimps recently and it was more often than not a few hours after i did a 50% water change.....

I was under the assumption that HMA filters didn't affect PH that much or am i wrong in thinking that?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## steve2tanks (18 Sep 2012)

Just been thinking that its been a while since i changed the cartridges could this cause the difference in PH?


----------

